# Ncos 70th Annual Orchid Show



## Linus_Cello (Sep 5, 2017)

National Capital Orchid Society’s 70th Annual Show and Orchid Sale!

The National Capital Orchid Society’s 70th Annual Show and Sale will take place at Behnke Nurseries, 11300 Baltimore Boulevard, Beltsville, Maryland, from October 7th to 9th, 2017 (Columbus Day Weekend).

What you’ll see – Botanists estimate that there may be 40,000 different wild orchid species, give or take a few thousand! There are an additional quarter-million or so registered hybrids. What hasn't been provided by Mother Nature, hybridizers have tried to fill in the gaps! Our show offers a good sampling of this variety, from flouncy corsage orchids to those with flowers resembling spiders, butterflies, moths, and bees, the tail of a rattlesnake or a snake's head, or a lady’s slipper—and did you know there are orchids grown just for their colorfully patterned leaves? The variety is endless! Exhibits will range from single-plant entries up to large, museum-quality displays featuring “the best of the best” from both commercial nurseries and private collections.

What you can learn – There will be guided tours of the show as well as presentations by expert growers on a variety of topics. Members of the National Capital Orchid Society will be on hand throughout the show to answer questions; this will include an “Orchid Doctor” to help diagnose and address specific problems you may be having. The commercial vendors are also a wealth of knowledge and can guide you to the plants that will grow best in your conditions. You’ll learn you don’t need a greenhouse to grow and enjoy a variety of orchids—many of our best growers keep their plants on windowsills and under grow lights in their homes! And you’ll learn the sizes, shapes, and colors of orchids are endless, so there is something for every taste!

What you can buy – We will have 11 vendors, including one for orchid-growing supplies, plus member sales. The vendors include large commercial orchid nurseries as well as "boutique" nurseries specializing in everything from miniature species to the latest breeding by the nursery owners. The offerings of our vendors include many things that would not be available from mainstream sources like "big box" stores or other retail outlets. Some of these nurseries are not open to the public, so their plants are only available at events like our show; they are coming from as far away as Connecticut and South Carolina. Member sales consist of plants from the private collections of our society members and may include unique one-of-a-kind plants that are difficult or impossible to find elsewhere.

Further details and a complete schedule are available on the National Capital Orchid Society’s website at www.ncos.us/fallshow.htm, and you can follow us on Facebook! Questions may be addressed to Roddy Gabel, Show Chairman, by e-mail at [email protected] or by phone at 301-646-3657.

GENERAL SHOW SCHEDULE – OCTOBER 7–9, 2017
Saturday and Sunday, October 7th and 8th

9:00 am – 6:00 pm Exhibits open to the public
9:00 am – 5:45 pm Sales area open to the public

Monday, October 9th

9:00 am – 3:00 pm Exhibits open to the public
9:00 am – 3:00 pm Sales area open to the public
3:00 pm EXHIBITS AND SALES CLOSE

http://www.ncos.us/fallshow.htm


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 27, 2017)

Anyone coming next week?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 27, 2017)

I will probably be there.


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 5, 2017)

Perhaps I will bring the beast down for the judges to see...and then take it back home before the show's open to the public. :evil::evil::evil:


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 8, 2017)

tnyr5 said:


> Perhaps I will bring the beast down for the judges to see...and then take it back home before the show's open to the public. :evil::evil::evil:



Here it is (and Tony).

(So far, I've only bought a phrag Jersey, bessae x delesandroi)


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 9, 2017)

Tony weeps for his plant is more handsome than he is.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 9, 2017)

Awards? I got asked to reff a paintball tournament and since making money is more important than spending it (this week) I couldn't make the show.


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 9, 2017)

Nope, nada.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 9, 2017)

Oh well, next time.


----------



## My Green Pets (Oct 9, 2017)

Wanted to go, but it was either a 13 hr drive or a $200 plane ticket, unwilling to do either  #kindofregretit


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 10, 2017)

If you are on FB, here are some photos of the show (sorry, I forgot to take photos):

https://www.facebook.com/NationalCa...117829419806/1630059897025584/?type=3&theater


----------

